# What people wore in Iran in the 70's.



## Mindful (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd hit it...she is hot.


----------



## SgianDubh (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder of a westernized Iran that we will likely not see again in our lifetimes.  Radical religions are net destroyers of freedom and culture.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 20, 2015)

can't disagree , sharia is pretty nasty Dubh !!


----------



## Penelope (Apr 21, 2015)

Mindful said:


>



And yet they had a revolution. A picture means nothing, nothing.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Stupid! They aren't wearing ninja outfits.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 21, 2015)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



No you are, to think you can post a picture of who knows where or what and pretend it means something.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 21, 2015)

Today. Follow link to see more pics of chic looking women 
These Stylish Iranian Women Won t Let A Dress Code Hold Them Back


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Today.


Is her face hidden in the picture because it could cost her her life?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 21, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Today.
> ...


No to show her tight jeans and the other photos have the face shown, I bet you would woud prefer this perhaps?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 21, 2015)

Jennifer Lopez at the at the 42nd Grammy Awards.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




yes----they had a revolution      Unlike you,  Penelope,   I do not live under
a rock on   MOONSHINE MOUNTAIN       I came into contact with Iranians way
back in the 1960s  when jewish parents were sending their kids OUT----
just as jewish parents had sent their kids out of Germany in the 1930s.    The
stench of islam was in the air    By the  the  1970s   I was in contact with Iranian muslims-----of the educated kind.     I got to see their family pictures and I got to hear the comments of both the muslims and the jews here in the USA-----but
those guys were all educated and generally from Teheran.   The "revolution"  in Iran
came about because the jerks out there in  THE STICKS   were under the control of
mullahs.      Back then I never heard a negative comment about  "OUR SHAH"---
well---nothing particularly exciting.  and I was advised by one Iranian guy back then-----that my miniskirts were not short enough------the girls in Teheran do it
better.    Now---thru the magic of marriage-----I have a very nice Iranian    niece-in-law        Her family fled to Israel decades ago-----something like the 1970s---
she dresses like the ladies in the picture.    Iran had a revolution because idiots who emerged from the sticks -----voted according to mosque instructions.    Islamo Nazism is very big in both Iran and in the dung heap that spawned you


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Today. Follow link to see more pics of chic looking women
> These Stylish Iranian Women Won t Let A Dress Code Hold Them Back



THAT HAIR AND THOSE BLUE JEANS  ---would put her in jail in today's iran.
I have seen muslim girls dressed like that in New York City-------covered hear and ass jutting out of jeans more tight than I would have ever worn-----kinda funny


----------



## Penelope (Apr 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Today. Follow link to see more pics of chic looking women
> ...



Apparently not, read the article. I think Iran liked this guy Mohammad Mosaddegh, not some secular arab the US and Britain picked so they could get the oil.

I'm sure your Iranian in-law hates Israel,  if it was me I would.  There is no way an atheist would be picked for President here, although I suppose there are and have been some in office, but it would be political suicide here in the US for a want to be Pres to come out as an atheist.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



shah  whatshisname  ?reza"    was not only a muslim but from some sort of an illustrious sorta  royal family.         My Iranian in-laws are jewish        My Iranian friends back in the  1970s were muslims   -----doctors in the USA  to do residency training mostly.      They liked Israel back then.    In fact most of them traveled "back home"   on  EL AL airlines        All were crazy about  OUR SHAH    ------very proud of him.      You seem very SURE of your idiotic assumptions.     Of all the Iranian docs I knew back then-----only one was a jew.       The most notable characteristic of Iranians I knew was that the muslims ALL DESPISED ARABS ----
it took me a few years to figure out   "sunni vs Shiite"-----but I certainly saw the  HATRED     quickly.     Daggers flew out of the eyes of Iranians when they looked at arabs and Pakistanis.      Try not to assume so much -----crawl out from under your rock and get to KNOW

of course you could read-----the  "royal family"   of Iran did have biographies-----they were brought up VERY ISLAMIC -----poor Soroya   wrote that she very much wanted a bicycle as a child but was not allowed,  as a good muslimah--to have one.  -----but then a jerk like you have no idea who soroya was.---------how are things under that rock?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 21, 2015)

Coups never work. I really doubt your friends like Israel, who would want to live there.  Well too bad your Iranian in laws were in Persia, but I guess there was a time it was preferred over Palestine.   Persia has more room and who wants to live in an over populated area like Israel, their subdivisions look horrible.  I imagine there is some greenery there.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Coups never work. I really doubt your friends like Israel, who would want to live there.  Well too bad your Iranian in laws were in Persia, but I guess there was a time it was preferred over Palestine.   Persia has more room and who wants to live in an over populated area like Israel, their subdivisions look horrible.  I imagine there is some greenery there.



you do a lot of imagining and conjecture.     You were obviously never in that
country but have DECIDED  what it is like------I have never been in Persia---but
I have seen lots of family snap shots ----still I would not CONJECTURE.     What are the  "subdivisions"   in Israel that you imagine in your deluded mind  "look
horrible"  ------something like the dung heap from which you were spawned   ???. 
Israel is very green---and pink and red and purple.    There are flowers growing
everywhere .      They use the  drip method of irrigation in publc spaces so that every little pocket of space has flowers growing out of it..     The trees are palms---I grew up in oak and maple land----so they look exotic to me.     I do not know what grows in Teheran-------ask roudy.    My Iranian in-laws are very happy to be in Israel-----in fact,  so are my Turkish in-laws.     I have never been in Turkey.    So are my Yemeni in-laws     -----and a distant Iraqi in-law.    How are things in your sewer?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 24, 2015)

Mindful said:


>



"Writing at the time of the Shah's overthrow, TIME magazine described SAVAK as having "long been Iran's most hated and feared institution" which had "tortured and murdered thousands of the Shah's opponents." The Federation of American Scientists also found it guilty of "the torture and execution of thousands of political prisoners" and symbolizing "the Shah's rule from 1963-79." The FAS list of SAVAK torture methods included "electric shock, whipping, beating, inserting broken glass and pouring boiling water into the rectum, tying weights to the testicles, and the extraction of teeth and nails."

*SAVAK* was the secret police, domestic security and intelligence service established by Iran's Mohammad Reza Shah with the help of the United States' Central Intelligence Agency (the CIA)."
SAVAK - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

everyone already knows that stuff    capt blei----just as everyone knows that
your heros    papa assad and baby assad murdered lots of people and the
ayatoilets murder lots of people


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> everyone already knows that stuff    capt blei----just as everyone knows that
> your heros    papa assad and baby assad murdered lots of people and the
> ayatoilets murder lots of people


The Syrian government is not murdering people. The Iranian government, however, has hard Islamist punishments, which it should abolish now!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2015)

Mindful said:


>


Then Jimmy Carter was elected.....and now they wear this........


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > everyone already knows that stuff    capt blei----just as everyone knows that
> ...




yeah right------"hard islamist punishments"      how quaint  ---and assad just killed
outright--_BAATHIST STYLE -----not hard----sweet baathist


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Fighting terrorism is not murdering people. We all should be grateful for the strength of the Syrian army. If the SAA fails in the end, we are the next.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Bullshit-----assad is a murdering Baathist pig----just like saddaam


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 24, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


bla bla


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 25, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



capt. blei is stumped again


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Really not.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 25, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


 
terrific answer   capt.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


President Assad, Syria: 10,319,723 votes = 88,7 %
PM Netanyahu, Israel: 985,408 votes = 23,4 %


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 25, 2015)

you made a point-----when there is only one person for whom to vote---that guy gets a big percentage of the vote.     Long ago I was using a car service with a Russian
immigrant driver.    He talked about Russia----how they "VOTED'----he said
everyone had to pick up ballots for his entire family---fill in the RIGHT squares and
then drop them in a box outside of the place they lived----he called it  "TAKING 
OUT THE GARBAGE"


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> you made a point-----when there is only one person for whom to vote---that guy gets a big percentage of the vote.     Long ago I was using a car service with a Russian
> immigrant driver.    He talked about Russia----how they "VOTED'----he said
> everyone had to pick up ballots for his entire family---fill in the RIGHT squares and
> then drop them in a box outside of the place they lived----he called it  "TAKING
> OUT THE GARBAGE"


He wasn´t the only one and voting wasn´t obligation. There were three candidates - one more than in the US.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 25, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you made a point-----when there is only one person for whom to vote---that guy gets a big percentage of the vote.     Long ago I was using a car service with a Russian
> ...



still not impressed------I would tell you what the Syrian I met during jury selection told me about  Syrians voting-----but it would upset you


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 25, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Thanks for sparing me your fairy tales


----------

